# Mon disque dur externe n'apparaît plus !



## Tatyanah (9 Septembre 2008)

Hello à tous!
Je viens vous demander de l'aide, car j'ai mon disque dur externe qui fait de (gros) caprices.
(C'est un Lacie d2 et je suis sous Mac os X.4.11)
Pourtant la LED s'allume et il y a bien le bruit habituel, ainsi que le ronronnement.

Choses que j'ai déjà essayées:
-Changer de câble (Usb et firewire)
-Réparer les autorisations de disques
-Le DD externe n'apparait pas dans les "utilitaires de de disque" ni dans "USB" du menu pomme
-L'autorisation de voiles disques durs est bien coché dans le Finder

...
Voilà, je ne sais pas quoi faire d'autre.
J'ai tout mon boulot sur ce disque dur externe, j'ai quelques sauvegardes sur CD mais pas tout... Je pourrais éventuellement utiliser le Data Rescue?...

Merci par avance!!


----------



## Arlequin (9 Septembre 2008)

Tatyanah a dit:


> Hello à tous!
> Je viens vous demander de l'aide, car j'ai mon disque dur externe qui fait de (gros) caprices.
> (C'est un Lacie d2 et je suis sous Mac os X.4.11)
> Pourtant la LED s'allume et il y a bien le bruit habituel, ainsi que le ronronnement.
> ...



Bonjour

deux tests, avant de sortir l'artillerie:

1) branche ce DD sur un autre ordi

2) branche un autre DD sur ton ordi

Tu peux aussi, mais c'est moins facile à trouver, essayer une autre alimentation pour ton boitier externe, c'est peut être elle qui flanche ! 

Il reste également la possibilité que ton disque soit en pleine forme, mais que l'interface USB du boitier externe soit naze.... auquel cas, tu t'achètes un autre boitier ou un cable adaptareur IDE-USB ou SATA-USB (suivant la connectique de ton disque dur dans le boitier)

voilou

à+


----------



## n0no (9 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je profite de ce fil nouvellement créé pour faire part de la même expérience... Depuis dimanche, mon disque dur externe ne monte plus, sans que je ne change rien sur mon système ou sur ce disque. 

C'est un disque dur externe 500 Go WD sur lequel sont deux partitions, une de 350 (remplie à moitié) et une de 150 (presque pleine : 5 Go de libre). Cette dernière partition abrite mes sauvegardes Time Machine. Il est alimenté par un adaptateur secteur indépendant et se branche en USB sur mon MBP. 

Il est alimenté en électricité, il tourne quand je le branche et fait un bruit habituel, et l'utilitaire de disque le voit, sans voir les partitions... Il m'indique seulement : 

Nom : WD 5000AAJ External Media
Type : Disque

Schéma de carte de partition : Tableau de partition GUID
Identifiant du disque : disk1
Nom du support : WD 5000AAJ External Media
Type de support : Générique
Bus de connexion : USB
Numéro de série USB : 574341505733373132343432
Arbre des périphériques : /PCI0/EHC2@1A,7/@2:0
Inscriptible : Oui
Éjectable : Oui
Gestionnaires Mac OS 9 installés : Non
Emplacement : Externe
Capacité totale : 465,8 Go (500 107 862 016 octets)
État S.M.A.R.T. : Non géré
Numéro du disque : 1
Numéro de partition : 0

Que pouvons-nous faire ? 

Je précise, comme indiqué en signature, que j'ai un MBP 15" 2,2 Ghz qui tourne (très bien) sous 10.5.4.

Merci beaucoup de votre aide !

Arnaud


----------



## Arlequin (9 Septembre 2008)

n0no a dit:


> Que pouvons-nous faire ?





bonjour

déjà, commence par faire ce que j'ai conseillé à l'auteur de ce fil 

Le fait que le disque s'allume ne signifie pas pour autant que l'alimentation soit en état ! 

Il y a peu, je me cassais la tête avec le même soucis: la led s'allume, le disque peine à tourner..... et au final, l'alim était débranchée !!!! En fait, le DD essayait de s'alimenter par le port USB ! 

C'est con parfois....

Je rajoute aussi, qu'un petit reset de la pram, ça ne mange pas d'pain... et ça permet souvent de régler de petits soucis de communications (entre autre)
pour ce faire: garder appuyées simultanément les touches pomme-alt-p-r durant la phase de mise en route du mac, attendre 3 "boings" et relâcher

à+


----------



## n0no (9 Septembre 2008)

Oui, j'allais me mettre à ces premiers conseils, quand soudain... les disques sont montés...! 

C'est à n'y rien comprendre... Alors que je n'ai rien fait de spécial (à part poster sur macgé, c'est peut-être ça le truc). Affaire à suivre...


----------



## Arlequin (9 Septembre 2008)

n0no a dit:


> Oui, j'allais me mettre à ces premiers conseils, quand soudain... les disques sont montés...!
> 
> C'est à n'y rien comprendre... Alors que je n'ai rien fait de spécial (à part poster sur macgé, c'est peut-être ça le truc). Affaire à suivre...



mouais...

tant mieux

mais mouais quand même

backup sous le coude au cas où

à+


----------



## Tatyanah (9 Septembre 2008)

Merci Arlequin pour ton aide.
Quelques remarques:

1/ J'ai déjà essayé de branché mon DD sur un autre mac et il ne fonctionne pas non plus.
2/ J'ai également un autre DD externe qui marche très bien sur mon ordi...
:mouais:
3/ Ok pour l'alim', mais est-ce la peine de m'en trouver une nouvelle vu que juste en branchant l'alim' et sans brancher l'usb, j'appuie le bouton ON de mon DD et il se met en marche (du moins, je l'entend ronronner et la led s'allume..) ?

Est-ce utile de faire la reset que tu m'as indiquée malgré tout?


----------



## Arlequin (9 Septembre 2008)

Tatyanah a dit:


> Est-ce utile de faire la reset que tu m'as indiquée malgré tout?



non, ce ne sera pas nécessaire

il reste donc 3 possibilités: 

le DD en lui même
l'interface usb du boitier
l'alim (comme dis plus haut, c'est peut être le port usb qui fourni de quoi faire ronronner le disque et allumer la led.... mais c'est une faible possibilité

Donc: 

Si garantie > retour SAV
Si pas: 
mettre le DD dans un autre boitier (ou acheter un cable ide-isb ou sata-usb selon ton modèle de disque
ou
mettre un autre DD dans ce boitier
ou
tester une autre alim....

je sens que je me répète un peu là 

à+


----------



## Tatyanah (10 Septembre 2008)

Question peut être bête mais... je peux utiliser l'alim d'un autre DD (pas la même marque?)?
Ou bien il faut que j'en recommande un autre de la même marque que mon DD?...


----------



## Arlequin (10 Septembre 2008)

Tatyanah a dit:


> Question peut être bête mais... je peux utiliser l'alim d'un autre DD (pas la même marque?)?
> Ou bien il faut que j'en recommande un autre de la même marque que mon DD?...



si les caractéristiques (tension de sortie, puissance) et la fiche sont les même, pas de soucis


----------



## pepos (12 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour

J'ai exactement le meme problème depuis hier avec mon DD que j'utilise quotidiennement sans aucun soucis depuis plus de deux ans.
Mon DD externe (Lacie d2 HD Extreme triple interface 250GO) ne monte plus, l'icone ne s'affiche plus.
J'ai essayé en changeant de cable usb et fw: rien 
En changeant d'alimentation avec celle de mon graveur DVD Lacie : rien 
Il n'apparait ni sur le bureau ni dans mon utilitaire de disque et dans mon arborescence le bus firewire indique "appareil inconnu". 
Pourtant le LED est allumé et il semble fonctionner normalement.
Je l'ai connecté sur un autre ordi (un mac comme le mien) et il n'est pas reconnu non plus (usb & fw)
J'ai connecté un autre DD externe qui lui est reconnu par mon powerbook G4 (10.4.11)
J'ai téléchargé sur le site de Lacie le logiciel "Lacie Update Tool" et là il detecte mon DD en périhérique fw (pas sous usb) mais la mise à jour du micrologiciel qu'il propose échoue à chaque tentative!!!
Je ne sais plus quoi faire - j'ai des données non sauvegardées dessus - PLEASE HELP!!!!


----------



## Arlequin (13 Septembre 2008)

pepos a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> J'ai exactement le meme problème depuis hier avec mon DD que j'utilise quotidiennement sans aucun soucis depuis plus de deux ans.
> Mon DD externe (Lacie d2 HD Extreme triple interface 250GO) ne monte plus, l'icone ne s'affiche plus.
> ...



tu as procédé correctement, ça va simplifier la suite: 

soit ton DD a un soucis
soit l'électronique du boitier déconne

pour s'en assurer rapidement: 

sortir le DD du boitier et le mettre dans un autre ou le connecter via un cable ide-usb ou sata-usb suivant la connectique du disque

Si ça ne marche toujours pas, il te faudra utiliser des logiciels de restauration de disque, tels que techtool pro


----------



## Tatyanah (14 Septembre 2008)

Pepos, visiblement on a exactement le même problème vu que j'ai le même DD et le même ordi (PB)!! 
Je n'ai pas utilisé l'Update Tool car il y a un risque de perte de données et je ne peux encourir ce risque...:hein:
Je vais aller dans une boutique de réparation qui peut me récupérer mes données... si ça se trouve (je l'éspère) il suffira de changer de boîtier. 
Bonne chance!!


----------



## Tatyanah (24 Septembre 2008)

Bon eh bien finalement j'ai donné à réparer mon DD et les fichiers ne sont pas visibles, on a essayé 3 logiciels de recuperation de données différentes et rien n'a marché :'(
:hein:


----------



## Arlequin (24 Septembre 2008)

Tatyanah a dit:


> Bon eh bien finalement j'ai donné à réparer mon DD et les fichiers ne sont pas visibles, on a essayé 3 logiciels de recuperation de données différentes et rien n'a marché :'(
> :hein:


 
oui mais: ont ils sorti le disque du boitier ou non ?

et sont ils spécialisés Mac ? parce que s'ils sont sur windows et que ton disque est formaté mac (HFS), ç'est logique qu'ils ne voient rien ....

à vérifier donc...


----------



## teo (24 Septembre 2008)

Une autre possiblité:
Je vous conseillerai d'aller jeter un &#339;il dans les _Infos Système Apple_ (_Menu Pomme > A propos de votre mac> Plus d'infos_) et regarder si vos ports FW et USB apparaissent comme utilisés et si vous voyez le DD en question.
S'ils n'apparaissent pas comme présents, ils sont peut-être abimés et l'OS les a "endormis" pour éviter les perturbations.
Si c'est ça, soit ils peuvent être réveillés et tout va bien -pendant un temps-, soit rien ne se passe et là, il n'y a plus qu'à changer la carte mère ou passer par un port FW ou USB sur une carte PCMCIA&#8230;


_Edith: honte à moi donc _


----------



## Arlequin (24 Septembre 2008)

dis teo... faut suivre un peu hein 



Tatyanah a dit:


> 1/ J'ai déjà essayé de branché mon DD sur un autre mac et il ne fonctionne pas non plus.
> 2/ J'ai également un autre DD externe qui marche très bien sur mon ordi...


----------



## Tatyanah (24 Septembre 2008)

@Arlequin: Oui ils ont sorti le disque du boitier vu qu'ils l'ont directement mis dans leur ordi.
Ils ne sont pas spécialisé mac mais je t'avouerai que je n'ai même pas pensé à leur dire que je l'utilisais uniquement sous mac (et c'est vrai qu'il n'était pas visible sous windows donc sûrement formaté HFS, je ne me souviens plus ) 
Mais je me suis dit qu'ils allaient certainement envisager cette possiblité...
Tu me mets le doute là..!! Y aurait-il peut être encore une chance??(je n'ose y croire!!)


----------



## Arlequin (25 Septembre 2008)

Tatyanah a dit:


> @Arlequin: Oui ils ont sorti le disque du boitier vu qu'ils l'ont directement mis dans leur ordi.
> Ils ne sont pas spécialisé mac mais je t'avouerai que je n'ai même pas pensé à leur dire que je l'utilisais uniquement sous mac (et c'est vrai qu'il n'était pas visible sous windows donc sûrement formaté HFS, je ne me souviens plus )
> Mais je me suis dit qu'ils allaient certainement envisager cette possiblité...
> Tu me mets le doute là..!! Y aurait-il peut être encore une chance??(je n'ose y croire!!)



ah ouais d'accooooord

bah écoute: 

SI ce disque a été formaté mac, il apparaitra comme non formaté dans un PC, donc oui, il y a une chance pour que ça se finisse bien... 

MAIS: si ce disque a été formaté "mac-pc" c'est à dire en fat 32, alors là... c'est cuit...ils auraient dû y trouver qqchose

Tu es de quelle région ? n'y a til pas un SAV apple dans le coin ? voire une bonne âme Macgéenne qui pourrait t'aider .... ?

j'y repense là, relis le post #12, je te propose de faire toi même la manipulation en achetant un cable usb ! Si le DD est toujours hors du boitier, c'est facile à essayer 
à+


----------



## Tatyanah (28 Septembre 2008)

Ahh ben j'ai donné à re-réparer mon DD à un "CAMi"... ils sont super chers par contre, mais j'me suis dit que si je pouvais recuperer mes données jétais prête à faire quelques privations...

Mais je viens de voir que Arlequin en fait, tu habites en Belgique, moi j'habite Bruxelles!! Tu auras peut etre pu m'aider??!! hehe


----------



## Arlequin (28 Septembre 2008)

d'où l'utilité de remplir correctement son profil 

c'eût été avec grand plaisir... qui sait, une prochaine fois peut être 

pour info, je bosse à 5 minutes de chez Cami Bxl 

à+


----------



## Tatyanah (22 Octobre 2008)

Après plusieurs expériences faites par des "pro", j'en viens à la solution de départ, c'est à dire mettre mon disque dans un autre boitier ou utiliser un cable usb.

Arlequin tu mavais conseillé ce cable , comme je n'y connais pas grand chose et c'est la première fois que je vais faire cette procédure (toute simple, je pense) puis-je utiliser ce cable sans danger (est il compatible avec mon disque), 
et que se passe-t-il une fois que c'est branché à mon ordi? il va me demander en quel mode je veux mon disque dur externe? comment dois je procéder?:mouais:

Merci d'avance!!!


----------



## Arlequin (23 Octobre 2008)

Tatyanah a dit:


> Après plusieurs expériences faites par des "pro", j'en viens à la solution de départ, c'est à dire mettre mon disque dans un autre boitier ou utiliser un cable usb.
> 
> Arlequin tu mavais conseillé ce cable , comme je n'y connais pas grand chose et c'est la première fois que je vais faire cette procédure (toute simple, je pense) puis-je utiliser ce cable sans danger (est il compatible avec mon disque),
> et que se passe-t-il une fois que c'est branché à mon ordi? il va me demander en quel mode je veux mon disque dur externe? comment dois je procéder?:mouais:
> ...


 
je ne connais pas ce cable en particulier, mais j'en utilise dans ce style là oui et je n'ai jamais eu le moindre soucis

Lors de la connexion, le DD devrait monter sur le bureau, comme avant lorsqu'il était dans le boitier... tu n'a rien à faire... si ce n'est prier pour qu'il soit bien reconnu

Je te passe mes coordonnées par MP si tu désires passer chez moi (je bosse sur BXL  )

à+


----------



## e-catimini (3 Octobre 2009)

J'ai récemment eu un cas similaire avec un boîtier mini-pod M9, la nappe IDE était défectueuse, fendue même à force de tirer dessus  -- je l'ai changée et ça va mieux !
Par contre j'ai le même souci avec des iBook - 2 G4 et 1 G3 qui ne montent pas en FW; ce qui fait beaucoup de cas. Alors je me demande si j'ai pas un autre problème plus général. Surtout quand j'utilise comme maitre mon PowerMac G4 MDD... 
Autre remarque, j'avais acheté des câbles FW 400 sur ebay qui ne marchent dans aucun cas.  ils sont très fin. J'ai repris un câble FW chez macway, de section épaisse, c'est mieux, beaucoup mieux...
Q: Y aurait-il des câbles FW 400 incompatibles Mac/Apple ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h59 ----------

Sur un iBook après une réinitialisation de open firmwre, apparition du logo FW long en mode target.
- dans informations système, les params Firewire sont bien remplis, par contre toujours rien dans Utilitaires de disque - ni techtool, pas de volume dans la liste.


----------

